# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Triggervinger

## moniquepeters

Heb sinds 3 maanden een triggerfinger aan mijn rechterhand. Optie was om het vanzelf over te laten gaan. Ben nu 3 maanden verder en krijg steeds meer last.
Dus denk ik erover om een injectie te laten zetten. Maar nu lees ik dat er ook de mogelijkheid bestaat om medicijnen te nemen. Wat is het beste? Want ik lees ook dat een injectie en/of operatie als laatste redmiddel gebruikt word. Wie heeft dit ook en wil mij er iets meer over vertellen?

----------


## betske3

hoi monique 
ik ben nu 5 x geopereerd aan een trigger finger steeds een andere en 1 x 2 tegelijk met 100% resultaat ben in diac utrecht geweest hij zit ook in zeist en hilversum dr moojen 
http://www.handclinic.nl/content.asp?id=209
succes

----------

